# Warning!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yesterday my three year old cockapoo Buddy decided to rip open a bag of micricle grow compost , and with Betsy (12 week old puppy )
They both started to eat it !!

I thought nothing of it told them off moved the compost etc and toke them out for a walk .
1 1/2 hrs later Betsy started being sick and she wouldn't stop !! I quickly rushed her to the vets where she had to have liquid charcoal to try and soak up anything that was left in her tummy.
She then slept for ages but woke up looking better , she's fine this morning.

Buddy is totally fine but he's very big compared to her hence why he was t affected.
I will be keeping a very close eye on the pair of them from now on !!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh nooo! Glad she's feeling better. I suppose it must have fertiliser in it, being miracle grow. Are there no warnings on the bag. Our dobermans used to go round eating the bone meal my mum used to sprinkle on the plants, that's not good for them either x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea like I said Buddys forever eating soil compost etc but coz he's so big it has no affect in him so I just thought she'd have a runny bum etc , but coz she's so small the chemicals in it upset her tummy and I think if you eat enough it's quite toxic.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Betsy, that must of been scarey, so pleased neither of them has any lasting effects.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank you for this very timely warning as we are just beginning planting season here (indoors that is). I'm glad to hear no serious harm came of it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad she is ok now. That must have been a terrible scare. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

So glad shes ok! Thanks for that warning . . . I will be very cautious about that for sure!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. Will inform my husband and take care when our dogs are around. Glad all is well now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's also toxic to humans if ingested. Be careful everyone. We keep our compost in a plastic box with lid.


----------

